# Print size for 7D?



## dantambok (Jan 18, 2011)

I just want to ask.. Whats the appropriate largest print i can make from a 7D?


----------



## Formatted (Jan 18, 2011)

Billboard...


----------



## dantambok (Jan 18, 2011)

seriously? sorry, I`m a noob at this :lmao:


----------



## Formatted (Jan 18, 2011)

dantambok said:


> seriously? sorry, I`m a noob at this :lmao:



I don't actually know, I think in theory it is possible but then again... Hmm.. KMH will know!


----------



## dantambok (Jan 18, 2011)

Formatted said:


> dantambok said:
> 
> 
> > seriously? sorry, I`m a noob at this :lmao:
> ...



Ok then... someone in another forum also said billboard size


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 18, 2011)

Doesnt really matter.. Its all about where you look at it. A billboard is seen very far away. I bet you if you climb the billboard and look at it very close, it is very pixelated and ugly.

Your 7d has 5184 x 3456 pixels. For best quality print (to be viewed closely), you want between 250 to 300 dpi. So I would say it is about 5184/250 = 20 in wide.

If you dont care about the quality and go for a poster quality you can divide it buy maybe around 150dpi = 5185/150 = 34 in wide.


----------



## dantambok (Jan 18, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Doesnt really matter.. Its all about where you look at it. A billboard is seen very far away. I bet you if you climb the billboard and look at it very close, it is very pixelated and ugly.
> 
> Your 7d has 5184 x 3456 pixels. For best quality print (to be viewed closely), you want between 250 to 300 dpi. So I would say it is about 5184/250 = 20 in wide.
> 
> If you dont care about the quality and go for a poster quality you can divide it buy maybe around 150dpi = 5185/150 = 34 in wide.


 Thank you very much for that. Btw, what is upscaling?


----------



## KmH (Jan 18, 2011)

How big a certain image can be printed varies with image quality.

The bigger an image is printed, the further away people stand to look at it. Consequently the number of pixels needed per inch varies. A billboard might be done at 10 ppi (pixels-per-inch) (DPI is a printer specification and doesn't apply to digital photographs unless they will be press or inkjet printed. Even then it only describes the quality the printer can produce.)

In the early days of digital cameras it took 300 pixels per inch to make prints that matched the quality of prints made from standard print films.

That was then.

As mentioned above, today the ppi needed depends on the quality of the image you want to print, and the size you want it printed at.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 18, 2011)

Well said Keith.

You can print as large as you want, but you will loose quality as you get bigger.  It's up to you to decide how much quality loss you can handle before you decide that it's too much.  

But even then, once you take viewing distance into account...you can print as big as you could imagine (billboards, sides of buildings etc.).


----------



## Derrel (Jan 18, 2011)

It makes a nice 8x10 print.


----------

